# TELBOR's 6 Week Mini Cycle - Sigma X Rip 281



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all,

Haven't posted anything with any conviction recently, but thought i'd try and be more regular whilst I do this little "blast".

Current Stats

5'9" (Giant  )

14st 8lbs

Condition... i'd hazards a guess at approx 15-18% BF. You decide on the picture below but I can see a fair few abs upon waking... then they quickly disappear ha.

Training

Day 1 - Chest & Tri's

Day 2 - Back & Bi's

Day 3 - Legs

Day 4 - Delts & Traps

Day 5 - Arms

Day 6 & 7 - Rest or something I feel is lagging.

I'll be doing 20 mins HIIT end of each session, i've got a holiday first week of Jan... hence the cycle 

Diet, pretty much same everyday except the weekend when its a bit different but not massively.

I'm not one for 5,6,7 meals a day as I can't with work but its pretty much as below.

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, Banana, Milk and Honey, 3 eggs, 25g Whey, 3 Scotch Pancakes 

Meal 2 - 50g Whey with Milk

Meal 3 - 1 Wrap with 100g Mince Beef or Tuna with 2 scrambled eggs

Meal 4 - Same as 3

Pre workout - Whatever i've bought this month, Sci Tec one at the moment.

Intra - BCAA's & Dextrose

Post - 25g Whey, 20g Dextrose or Cereal and Whey

Meal 5 - 200g Spuds, 200g Chicken/Turkey/Beef

Bed time snack of some sorts, generally oats.

Cycle

Sigma X Rip 281 which is per ml;

70mg Test P

70mg Tren A

70mg Mast P

70mg NPP

1000mcg Mtren

I will be doing 3ml a week, 45 mins -1 hour pre workout with the Mtren 

Cycle starts this Friday.

That's it!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Haven't posted anything with any conviction recently, but thought i'd try and be more regular whilst I do this little "blast".
> 
> ...


 That looks a potent blend and your already in good shape should be a good cycle mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> That looks a potent blend and your already in good shape should be a good cycle mate


 I like to try something different 

Thanks mate


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Looking good man. Absolute unit lol. Im same height and 15% bf id guess similar bf to yourself as i see abs in morning and sometimes they fade but not always. Im 185lb right now but wanna jump up to about your weight on my bulk. Be happy if ended up looking like that lol be a sound bulk 

In for this. Whats your end goal?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

In

but we need an update picture from the other side. Time to show the world your sleeve


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Toranator said:


> Looking good man. Absolute unit lol. Im same height and 15% bf id guess similar bf to yourself as i see abs in morning and sometimes they fade but not always. Im 185lb right now but wanna jump up to about your weight on my bulk. Be happy if ended up looking like that lol be a sound bulk
> 
> In for this. Whats your end goal?


 Haha, doubt i'll ever be a unit  Abs are over rated anyway aren't they?! lol. Mate i'm such a crap bulker, its just been consistency for me to creep up to this weight, nothing major.

Are you looking to bulk at the moment from the 185 then?

End goal is just to drop a little BF with the added cardio and i'll drop carbs slightly, just fancied something different with the cycle, i usually respond well to tren and fill out well. So long as after 6 weeks i'm looking leaner and fuller i'll be happy.



BestBefore1989 said:


> In
> 
> but we need an update picture from the other side. Time to show the world your sleeve


 Hello mate!

The sleeve has had circa 22-24 hours on it now, another 8 ish to go i think. Maybe i'll pop it up one day


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, doubt i'll ever be a unit  Abs are over rated anyway aren't they?! lol. Mate i'm such a crap bulker, its just been consistency for me to creep up to this weight, nothing major.
> 
> Are you looking to bulk at the moment from the 185 then?
> 
> End goal is just to drop a little BF with the added cardio and i'll drop carbs slightly, just fancied something different with the cycle, i usually respond well to tren and fill out well. So long as after 6 weeks i'm looking leaner and fuller i'll be happy.


 Yeah im looking to add some size on. I wanna compete back end of next year classic BB which at my height i can go there 78kg weight limit on competition day. Which is like 171lb so i wanna add some more size and then cut right down. Hopefully im stage ready somewhere around my max weight allowed. So got a bit of size to add first. I was 190lb last week but injured my lower back and cut calories back a bit as i was inactive so lost some water retention. Ill prob be about 191 at a guess next week with my calories back up now im back training and eating more.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Toranator said:


> Yeah im looking to add some size on. I wanna compete back end of next year classic BB which at my height i can go there 78kg weight limit on competition day. Which is like 171lb so i wanna add some more size and then cut right down. Hopefully im stage ready somewhere around my max weight allowed. So got a bit of size to add first. I was 190lb last week but injured my lower back and cut calories back a bit as i was inactive so lost some water retention. Ill prob be about 191 at a guess next week with my calories back up now im back training and eating more.


 Sounds like a plan!

I did a cut around april last year, was maybe 8-10% BF, veins across lower abs but stopped as I was feeling crap most days and no competition or anything, just fancied a go 

Haha I slipped 2 discs September last year, so go steady with that. I still can't go heavy on DL's and BOR's


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> I did a cut around april last year, was maybe 8-10% BF, veins across lower abs but stopped as I was feeling crap most days and no competition or anything, just fancied a go
> 
> Haha I slipped 2 discs September last year, so go steady with that. I still can't go heavy on DL's and BOR's


 I did my back on SLDL. id already done 2 x 7 at that weight and I just lost concentration as i pulled up and relaxed my core which put all of it on lower back had to stop workout.

Thats good man i was probably about 10% at my leanest but i was 165lb this was natural though. Cut from 195 to 165. Everyone said i was bigger which was strange as i felt tiny lol.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Look like you have packed some size on there mate.

Will keep an eye on your journal.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Toranator said:


> I did my back on SLDL. id already done 2 x 7 at that weight and I just lost concentration as i pulled up and relaxed my core which put all of it on lower back had to stop workout.
> 
> Thats good man i was probably about 10% at my leanest but i was 165lb this was natural though. Cut from 195 to 165. Everyone said i was bigger which was strange as i felt tiny lol.


 Yeah i got that at some points during the cut, head f**k isn't it haha



Flipper said:


> Look like you have packed some size on there mate.
> 
> Will keep an eye on your journal.


 Cheers mate


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

f**k me your alive!

Made all kindsaaa gains too!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In on sigma sponsored thread :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> f**k me your alive!
> 
> Made all kindsaaa gains too!


 I am mate  Been a busy year!

I've made a few gains, only really been consistent since June. Prior to that probably 3 session a week, work has been crazy!



FuqOutDaWhey said:


> In on sigma sponsored thread :lol:


 Ha, all paid for. It was either Sigma, Elixir, WC or NP if i could get any. Sigma blend caught my eye


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

It'll be first jab today, so i'll train back after that.

Work from home Friday's so its a case of, eat, eat, eat, train, eat, eat, work admin, cinema later haha


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

In for this, short cycles are so underrated.

will you be coming off after 6 weeks or cruising?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

crawleytown said:


> In for this, short cycles are so underrated.
> 
> will you be coming off after 6 weeks or cruising?


 Cruising mate, 250mg test E10D 

Agreed on short cycles, always worked for me in the past.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Ayyyy R0bl3t


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalguy said:


> Ayyyy R0bl3t


 Hello!

Who 'dis ?!


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Hello!
> 
> Who 'dis ?!


 How can I put this...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalguy said:


> How can I put this...


 Eric... aka Banana Man?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Eric... aka Banana Man?


 Can't even tell if you're taking the p1ss now lad.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalguy said:


> Can't even tell if you're taking the p1ss now lad.


 lol I've no idea mate


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> lol I've no idea mate


 You're cruising for a bruising mate.

Lincoln, Bananas.

GET IT YET U APE?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalguy said:


> You're cruising for a bruising mate.
> 
> Lincoln, Bananas.
> 
> GET IT YET U APE?


 It can't be... Tommy is that you???


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> It can't be... Tommy is that you???


 Couldn't have made it anymore obvious, lol.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Haven't posted anything with any conviction recently, but thought i'd try and be more regular whilst I do this little "blast".
> 
> ...


 Can't tell much about BF from that pic buddy.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> It can't be... Tommy is that you???


 Ofcourse it isn't

Tommy was banned and would be against the rules to return with a new account


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalguy said:


> Couldn't have made it anymore obvious, lol.


 My bad 

Hope you are well mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Ofcourse it isn't
> 
> Tommy was banned and would be against the rules to return with a new account


 Oh was he PMSL

For...?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Oh was he PMSL
> 
> For...?


 I was banned for saying I disagree with the red poppy lol.

I'm alright mate, you all good? Haven't seen you around here in awhile, lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalguy said:


> I was banned for saying I disagree with the red poppy lol.
> 
> I'm alright mate, you all good? Haven't seen you around here in awhile, lol.


 Oh, so banned for an opinion lol

Yeah never better, just been concentrating on work for last 2 years more than gains haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Oh, so banned for an opinion lol
> 
> Yeah never better, just been concentrating on work for last 2 years more than gains haha


 There is more to life than getting jacked, tan and joocy as f**k? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> There is more to life than getting jacked, tan and joocy as f**k? :lol:


 And repping the 130's on the incline....?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> And repping the 130's on the incline....?












Let's goooooooooooo!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, so far so good. 2 jabs, no pip (probably immune to them tbh).

1 hour pre, seems to do the trick, extra focus from the mtren then sweaty as f**k for the hours to follow lol


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Oh, so banned for an opinion lol
> 
> Yeah never better, just been concentrating on work for last 2 years more than gains haha


 Yep, that's literally what it was, lol.

Just got back from krakow, what a sick city!


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Haven't posted anything with any conviction recently, but thought i'd try and be more regular whilst I do this little "blast".
> 
> ...


 Big


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalguy said:


> Yep, that's literally what it was, lol.
> 
> Just got back from krakow, what a sick city!


 Think we may go there next year, cheap enough to get there isn't it. Can't imagine a decent hotel is expensive too.

Off to Fuerteventura in 4 weeks, went last year for some new year sun so going again haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Sorry been off a few days, nothing to update apart from being busy as fook with moving into a new house.

Which mean a new gym! This is the closest, about 10 mins drive - http://www.thefoundrygym.co.uk/

Or a Leisure centre 1 min away, i'd prefer the proper gym 

4th Jab will be tomorrow, 1 day after it should be but only because i'm not training today.

That's it. Peace


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Think we may go there next year, cheap enough to get there isn't it. Can't imagine a decent hotel is expensive too.
> 
> Off to Fuerteventura in 4 weeks, went last year for some new year sun so going again haha


 Was £139 for hotel and flight 3 nights 4 days.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

naturalguy said:


> Was £139 for hotel and flight 3 nights 4 days.


 Where did you book that through?

Hi Rob.........................


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Galaxy said:


> Where did you book that through?
> 
> Hi Rob.........................


 Expedia - where I book everything

Budapest - 4 nights 5 days - £145 with flight and hotel ( https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g274887-d1655445-Reviews-Continental_Hotel_Budapest-Budapest_Central_Hungary.html )
Prague - 4 nights 5 days - £140 with flight and hotel ( https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g274707-d2175900-Reviews-Pure_White-Prague_Bohemia.html )
Athens - 4 nights 5 days - £122 with flight and hotel ( https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g189400-d658607-Reviews-Victory_Inn-Athens_Attica.html )

Krakow - 3 nights 4 days - £139 with flight and hotel ( https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g274772-d6828068-Reviews-Metropolis_Design_Hotel-Krakow_Lesser_Poland_Province_Southern_Poland.html )

All the trips I've made the last year and they've all been in SICK hotels. If you want help, PM me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

naturalguy said:


> Was £139 for hotel and flight 3 nights 4 days.


 Bargain! I did Pisa for £80, 3 nights.



Galaxy said:


> Where did you book that through?
> 
> Hi Rob.........................


 Hello sir! I hope you are well.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all,

Chesticles today, nailed it at new gym. Place is great! All HS machines, lots of different bits of kit. Spoilt for choice!

Jab an hour before, feeling stronger, more pumped and great focus. Didn't want to leave today.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Bargain! I did Pisa for £80, 3 nights.
> 
> Hello sir! I hope you are well.


 Am good mate  . In great nick to start your cycle :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Am good mate  . In great nick to start your cycle :beer:


 Good to hear, all done at uni and working now I take it? haven't spoken in ages haha!

Thanks, could be better. Soon as i'm back off holiday its time to get some cals down me!!


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

fu**ing unit already, will be watching this!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

in! long time no speak!

how did you slip a disc lad? ill come up your end for a training sesh when the weather gets better x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Watcha you skinny pr**k


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jacksong said:


> fu**ing unit already, will be watching this!


 Wouldn't go that far haha



Lukehh said:


> in! long time no speak!
> 
> how did you slip a disc lad? ill come up your end for a training sesh when the weather gets better x


 Hello mate! dead lifts, 230kg.... pop lol. Still can't do them or BOR's. Good, we will arrange something after the new year if you want buddy.



Ginger Ben said:


> Watcha you skinny pr**k


 Where the hell have you been  I come back on here and you pop up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Not much to update today, early doors session at new place as I had a late start today.

Shoulders, destroyed them! Feeling stronger, great pump, focus etc... that'll be the tren. Another jab tomorrow and that's number 5.

No issues with gear, pip free, no reaction to oil, smooth, can't grumble. Tempted to just eat like a mad man during this and not really care if i'm not super lean for my holiday, i'll decide tomorrow 

New gym is brilliant, really good bunch there, equipment is spot on, back yesterday was great as so many different bits to use for variances in rows, perfect with no BOR's or DL for me!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi mate, I've been lurking in the background for a few weeks since getting my a$$ back in the gym but thought I'd pop in and say hello. Been out of it for 2 years nearly so enjoying the newbie gain train pmsl.

Basically fvcked my back again so decided to quit training altogether and get fat but the urge to throw iron around was too strong so I'm back and just taking it steady until I find my feet again. Been back around 6-8 weeks I suppose. Dieting at the moment lol and sitting around 215lbs. Got a proper cut planned for after Xmas with a little 'support' to help things along :whistling:

I see you've moved house again! You're worse than a fvcking nomad lol. Hope all is well mate, don't think I'll be on here a lot given the place is deader than a dead thing (where did everybody go?!?!) but I'm on same mobile number if you want to share dick pics again


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Sorry been off a few days, nothing to update apart from being busy as fook with moving into a new house.
> 
> ...


 Did you have a look at gym fit opposite the leisure centre? It was the pulse but new owners are bringing it up to speed with a new roof and I retrimmed a load of the machines for them while they moved it round, plenty of free weights and loads of machines...

although a lot of lads I know use the foundry too but I've never been in since it was a pub lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi mate, I've been lurking in the background for a few weeks since getting my a$$ back in the gym but thought I'd pop in and say hello. Been out of it for 2 years nearly so enjoying the newbie gain train pmsl.
> 
> Basically fvcked my back again so decided to quit training altogether and get fat but the urge to throw iron around was too strong so I'm back and just taking it steady until I find my feet again. Been back around 6-8 weeks I suppose. Dieting at the moment lol and sitting around 215lbs. Got a proper cut planned for after Xmas with a little 'support' to help things along :whistling:
> 
> I see you've moved house again! You're worse than a fvcking nomad lol. Hope all is well mate, don't think I'll be on here a lot given the place is deader than a dead thing (where did everybody go?!?!) but I'm on same mobile number if you want to share dick pics again


 Bloody hell, went quite so you could go and eat haha!

Sucks doesn't, when I did my back in last year it effected everything, even curling  Assistance... trebulus and raspberry ketones 

Yes moved again mate, you know me! i'll drop you a text later 



superdrol said:


> Did you have a look at gym fit opposite the leisure centre? It was the pulse but new owners are bringing it up to speed with a new roof and I retrimmed a load of the machines for them while they moved it round, plenty of free weights and loads of machines...
> 
> although a lot of lads I know use the foundry too but I've never been in since it was a pub lol


 No mate, i know which one you mean though. I'm at Heanor so it was this one or Platinum at Ilkeston  Yeah haha it used to be the Regal night club i think...


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Bloody hell, went quite so you could go and eat haha!
> 
> Sucks doesn't, when I did my back in last year it effected everything, even curling  Assistance... trebulus and raspberry ketones
> 
> ...


 Nope, it was the monkey run, regal is round the corner, I'd have a look at vals on Heanor market place, val's a nice guy! And if it's still there there's a proper gym on Heanor gate industrial estate, can't remember the name but a few of the big lads who worked the doors up Ripley trained there


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Wouldn't go that far haha
> 
> Hello mate! dead lifts, 230kg.... pop lol. Still can't do them or BOR's. *Good, we will arrange something after the new year if you want buddy.*
> 
> Where the hell have you been  I come back on here and you pop up


 Don't be saying that mate, I'm still waiting in Lincoln for the time I invited you to train with me, ya knob.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Nope, it was the monkey run, regal is round the corner, I'd have a look at vals on Heanor market place, val's a nice guy! And if it's still there there's a proper gym on Heanor gate industrial estate, can't remember the name but a few of the big lads who worked the doors up Ripley trained there


 Oh haha, never really been round Ripley so was a guess  This one is great, happy to go here and its open early so ideal for me.



naturalguy said:


> Don't be saying that mate, I'm still waiting in Lincoln for the time I invited you to train with me, ya knob.


 I'm sorry Richard, forgive me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing to update, started early morning session and enjoying it.

I've gone for the option of eat, eat, eat haha lots of carbs, lets see what happens.

Shoulders today;

HS Seated Press

DB Lateral Raises

Seated Reverse Pec Dec Rear Flys

Face Pulls

Smith Seated Press

Cable Lateral Raises

Oly Bar Shrugs


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Nothing to update, started early morning session and enjoying it.
> 
> I've gone for the option of eat, eat, eat haha lots of carbs, lets see what happens.
> 
> ...


 Less is more Robert lol, basically done two shoulder sessions there....probably not working hard enough at the start... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Less is more Robert lol, basically done two shoulder sessions there....probably not working hard enough at the start... :whistling:


 Haha, I've done that recently.

Was doing 4-5 exercises, 6-8 reps "heavy". Was good tbh, but would fly through the sessions.

Kinda feeling at the moment with the assistance, more carbs and a good pre workout that if I can do another exercise I will 

Today was Chest;

Warm up DB Flys

Flat Bench

Cable Flys

Incline Smith Press

Then plate raises to finish it off, less there but felt enough working to failure on smith machine. Instinctive training I guess at the moment, 5-6 session a week, 500-600g of carbs each day and zee juice


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, I've done that recently.
> 
> Was doing 4-5 exercises, 6-8 reps "heavy". Was good tbh, but would fly through the sessions.
> 
> ...


 Sounds good mate, instinctive training is deffo the way forward for periods of time. I used to find it helpful to record all sessions so I made sure I was progressing weight and or reps but sometimes that's just a pain in the a$$ and it's more fun and better to just go with the flow.

I'm doing 3 full body sessions a week at the moment with a rough plan for each one so I don't hit the same things in the same way but I'm also adding in the odd exercise here and there if I feel it would help


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sup ladies.

Back and a little bi's today.

Need to start nursing myself back in to do rack pulls and BOR's, so today i did some rack pulls.

Felt good, no twinges, no pain, just so good old lifting! Didn't go past 150kg, and only did 60kg on the BOR's - its a start.

Then;

Lat Pull Downs

HS Seated Row

Seated Machine Row - Wide Grip

Low Pulley Close Grip Cable Row

Then 2-3 bicep exercises.

Food today, will be approx 3000-3200 calories.

1ml in the right quad. 3 weeks today since cycle started, no issues, rape mode had kicked in though  But not much worse than the norm!

Not feeling much fuller tbh, strength is ok, somethings seem easier, a few more reps here and there but nothing blistering in terms of strength gains.

Oh, sweats though... haha. Mega sweaty!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing much to report, shoulders today.

1ml to go in, couple more weeks and its done. So far, not amazing tbh. Diet has been consistent, training too.

Jury is out on this blend. See how i feel in a few days, but no god like feeling off the tren haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Nothing much to report, shoulders today.
> 
> 1ml to go in, couple more weeks and its done. So far, not amazing tbh. Diet has been consistent, training too.
> 
> Jury is out on this blend. See how i feel in a few days, but no god like feeling off the tren haha


 What lab you on again Telbor?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> What lab you on again Telbor?


 In the title haha Sigma


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> In the title haha Sigma


 I found Sigma to be pretty poor mate.

Sent there Test e and EQ out for testing just to see what it actually contained. Guessing Test is 125 ish a ml and who knows about the EQ? Low dose of deca I'd think.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

The doog said:


> I found Sigma to be pretty poor mate.
> 
> Sent there Test e and EQ out for testing just to see what it actually contained. Guessing Test is 125 ish a ml and who knows about the EQ? Low dose of deca I'd think.


 So got my Sigma stuff test results back.......

500mg/ml EQ? Nope, not even close. As I guessed 195mg/ml Deca!

Test E 250mg/ml? Close but no cigar. As I guessed again, 145mg/ml.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

The doog said:


> So got my Sigma stuff test results back.......
> 
> 500mg/ml EQ? Nope, not even close. As I guessed 195mg/ml Deca!
> 
> Test E 250mg/ml? Close but no cigar. As I guessed again, 145mg/ml.


 That is very poor.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

The doog said:


> I found Sigma to be pretty poor mate.
> 
> Sent there Test e and EQ out for testing just to see what it actually contained. Guessing Test is 125 ish a ml and who knows about the EQ? Low dose of deca I'd think.


 Hi mate

Funny you said this! I've had same conversation with my source, 1st vial.... seemed "ok".

2nd one.... no idea what was in there but certainly no Mtren or tren.

Nothing from the Mtren pre workout, usually anything I have tren wise same day as injection I sweat like fook and sleep is poor.... nothing.

Sacking blends off now tbh.

Been off the blend since Monday, cruising now and will go on a simple Test and Dbol cycle next year in Feb/March time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rob, as you know see (after the ChemClarity debacle), I had the right idea all along, just double or treble the dose and you may get what you wanted :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Rob, as you know see (after the ChemClarity debacle), I had the right idea all along, just double or treble the dose and you may get what you wanted :thumb


 Haha I like I this - just run stupidly high doses and you'll practically guarantee you'll get something even if your vials are underdosed to f**k!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Rob, as you know see (after the ChemClarity debacle), I had the right idea all along, just double or treble the dose and you may get what you wanted :thumb


 Haha you know best Ken 

Mix up in vials it seems, as said first one was great. 2nd one was labelled wrong - joys of UGL I guess lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi All,

Not much to report and this log can come to an end.

Cycle, great vial one, certainly something in the blend making a difference, was stronger, more vascular for sure. 2nd vial defo wasn't right and seems to have been just tren e in it.

Never mind, risk we take i guess.

So i've been cruising for 3 weeks, will cruise for another 3-4.

I have cycle ready for next run, keeping it simple, tried and tested.... Test and Dbol 

Sust 250mg/ml (2ml a week)

Injectable Dbol 50mg/ml (1ml Pre workout)

Dbol 10mg (20mg ED)

Proviron 25mg (50mg ED) Proviron i like to use along side dbol, far less lethargic when I do this along with the anti e benefits.

Then adex EOD with Nolva on hand dependant on how nippy the dbol gets, soon see.

10 weeks minimum on this.

Off on holiday for some sun for a week, i'll be on the beach this time tomorrow


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not much to report and this log can come to an end.
> 
> ...


 Any updates on your condition after this mini cut? How much are you down in weight, etc?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Any updates on your condition after this mini cut? How much are you down in weight, etc?


 Hello mate, I stopped the cut and just kept cals normal. Zero results from a cut to show haha


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

TELBOR said:


> Hello mate, I stopped the cut and just kept cals normal. Zero results from a cut to show haha


 Haha #permabulk :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Haha #permabulk :lol:


 Lol pretty much.

Did my cut a couple of years ago, logged on here which was ok. Joys of a pure ecto, always need to "bulk"!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bumping my own thread haha

Not much going on in terms of gains!! But I'll be starting my next blast in June 

Test

Tren

EQ

Winny

Mix of Apollo and Sigma.

Nursing a shoulder injury at the moment, had physio on it last week and will go again this week. So anything chest or shoulder wise at the moment is painful to say the least!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

New day, new cycle.

Let the gains commence!

Diet, circa 3500 cals. 400g+ carbs, 250g protein, 90-100g fats.

PPL routine. Heavy and light rotation, 6 sessions a week.

Cycle.

Sigma T400 - 1.5ml EW (12 weeks)

Apollo Tren Ace (100mg) - 2.5ml EW (8 weeks)

Sigma EQ500 - 1ml EW (10 weeks)

Winny - 100mg ED (Weeks 8-12)

HCG, Tamoxifen during cycle too.

And that's it!

View attachment IMG_1808.JPG


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> New day, new cycle.
> 
> ...


 How you doing mate? Not much of a regular anymore!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> New day, new cycle.
> 
> ...


 How you finding sigma atm. Just found a source and quite cheap too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How you doing mate? Not much of a regular anymore!


 Yeah really good mate, I'll drop you a message


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bornagod said:


> How you finding sigma atm. Just found a source and quite cheap too


 No issues, had a hiccup on a vial last year as it was labelled wrong but apart from the that all good.

Used it to cruise and been fine, happy to use it going forward on this cycle


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> No issues, had a hiccup on a vial last year as it was labelled wrong but apart from the that all good.
> 
> Used it to cruise and been fine, happy to use it going forward on this cycle


 Bargain, good to hear. It's nuts how much cheaper the likes of sigma and triumph are compared to sis and rohm for instance. Triumph is on par with sis I'd say and at the fraction of the cost. What's plans for this bulk then pal all out or more a lean bulk???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Bargain, good to hear. It's nuts how much cheaper the likes of sigma and triumph are compared to sis and rohm for instance. Triumph is on par with sis I'd say and at the fraction of the cost. What's plans for this bulk then pal all out or more a lean bulk???


 I know mate, can't see the point in paying the premium when it's the same risk as a cheaper one - all made in a bath tub anyway 

I'd like to keep it as lean as possible, but I guess I will see half way through and increase cals as I see fit ??


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ey up lad! How's things? Hope all good! :thumb


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> I know mate, can't see the point in paying the premium when it's the same risk as a cheaper one - all made in a bath tub anyway
> 
> I'd like to keep it as lean as possible, but I guess I will see half way through and increase cals as I see fit ??


 Well as long as they cleaned the bath before hand I'm cool with that if it's good gear :smoke:

Ah tidy. Just need to screw my head back on and cut a little whilst i cruise. Give the body a little rest and all that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies!

1 week in, 7lbs up.

Tren kicked in after about 4 days, day of 2nd jab really... been in rape mode since.

Pump has been great this weekend, feeling fuller already and certainly harder.

3rd jab today of Tren with more test going in. So far so good, can't wait for full steam ahead in a couple of weeks!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Sorry been off a few days, nothing to update apart from being busy as fook with moving into a new house.
> 
> ...


 Should of met up with me at my gym close by ya assh0le lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Should of met up with me at my gym close by ya assh0le lol


 Mate I've been in Walsall today too lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Mate I've been in Walsall today too lol


 Ffs lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ffs lol


 Then I went to do a push session on the way home pmsl

Next week maybe... when is your last session?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Then I went to do a push session on the way home pmsl
> 
> Next week maybe... when is your last session?


 Last legs tomorrow and last upper body probably a week Saturday mate, day before show. Catch up sometime after if you want cos I'm knackered every day atm


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Last legs tomorrow and last upper body probably a week Saturday mate, day before show. Catch up sometime after if you want cos I'm knackered every day atm


 We'll sort something, not too close to your rebound though... I'll look small lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> We'll sort something, not too close to your rebound though... I'll look small lol


 Won't be a rebound or much of one mate I'm not far from maintenance cals atm


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great when man flu kicks in ffs :angry: :lol:

Probably test flu, hot...sweaty....force feeding...weak lol it'll pass!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Great when man flu kicks in ffs :angry: :lol:
> 
> Probably test flu, hot...sweaty....force feeding...weak lol it'll pass!


 Nothing worse than flu like symptoms when you start a blast, hopefully it'll pass quickly now.

How's the sigma test 400 or to early to say? Can't remember when you started lol :/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Nothing worse than flu like symptoms when you start a blast, hopefully it'll pass quickly now.
> 
> How's the sigma test 400 or to early to say? Can't remember when you started lol :/


 It will mate, I think today will be a "any food will do day!" Washed down with some whey haha

Well, I'm horny as f**k and I'm up another 2lbs already this week. So something's making we carry more water - the test


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> It will mate, I think today will be a "any food will do day!" Washed down with some whey haha
> 
> Well, I'm horny as f**k and I'm up another 2lbs already this week. So something's making we carry more water - the test


 It's that bad then eh? 

Probably a good sign then, bet your bird is happy? Defo giving a go. Going to place an order monday, don't suppose you know how their mast e is?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bornagod said:


> It's that bad then eh?
> 
> Probably a good sign then, bet your bird is happy? Defo giving a go. Going to place an order monday, don't suppose you know how their mast e is?


 Oh it is mate! I'm dying haha. Feeling a little better, not 100% but the show must go on!

Shes always happy... got me ain't she 

Couldnt tell you mate, I've got some here but it's untouched, got a few bits untouched tbh - rainy day PEDs lol


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Oh it is mate! I'm dying haha. Feeling a little better, not 100% but the show must go on!
> 
> Shes always happy... got me ain't she
> 
> Couldnt tell you mate, I've got some here but it's untouched, got a few bits untouched tbh - rainy day PEDs lol


 Bad times

Hmmm you would say that lol

Keep me posted if you the mast then cos I've not found a lab with a decent 1 yet. Going to order some of that sigma test 400 and tren ace for now


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sup bro!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Bad times
> 
> Hmmm you would say that lol
> 
> Keep me posted if you the mast then cos I've not found a lab with a decent 1 yet. Going to order some of that sigma test 400 and tren ace for now


 Wildcat always got great feedback on mast e mate and they're 20ml vials 

Jabbed earlier, all good and pip free, then went to smash a push session. Feeling stronger now so it's all coming together!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


> sup bro!


 Mal!!

How are you mate?! Long time


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Wildcat always got great feedback on mast e mate and they're 20ml vials
> 
> Jabbed earlier, all good and pip free, then went to smash a push session. Feeling stronger now so it's all coming together!


 Can't seem to get my hands on wildcat :angry:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Can't seem to get my hands on wildcat :angry:


 Oh dear haha

Easily found though mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

3 weeks in ladies as of today. Exactly 1 stone up, usual crap at bulking with Tren but something's working.

The "Tren look" is coming through slowly, so happy with progress so far. Appetite is good certain times of the day then pants the other, acid had kicked in too haha.

Oh the joys!!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Oh dear haha
> 
> Easily found though mate


 Ha not for me lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You still putting the work in?

Disappeared off Insta haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all. Still grafting away, 16lb gain so far.

Feel fine, odd day where the appetite goes amiss but nothing too bad.

Still chipping away for another 7 weeks and then I'll be done on this one, should get to 15st by then, only a few lbs to go.


----------

